# A "fish-tail" tail...



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Someone in a previous post mentioned a fish tail as a giveaway for some condition, I think a copper deficiency. Ive noticed it on some of my goats. I got a better mineral blend (Purina) that should have adequate copper. Is this the correct diagnosis? One also has a thinning coat but no visible external parasites (and he's also being wormed). :scratch:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

For the one with the thinning coat I would try Zinc. 

Purina goat mineral or any other mineral will not have enough copper. Or at least in my experience no mineral really takes care of the copper. It is believed by a bunch of breeders up here that the soybeans in the goat feed are interrupting the absorption of minerals. 

The fish tail is a pretty accurate way of knowing if a goat has a copper deficiency. For my goats I copper bolus with copasure every three months.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

YEP, what she said. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... :wink: 

I buy the loose salt and minerals for cattle.....it seems to work for me ..and has enough copper in it.

But... for the ones that won't eat it ,or not eating enough...and showing signs of deficiency.. you will have to supplement...as mentioned :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

the thing about any commercial pre mixed mineral is they are formulated for goats across the country. So they put the mininum in there for any area. So i live in a low copper and selinium area. The company doesnt want to overdose any goat, so they put the mininum amount for an area that isnt deficiant. I love purina goat mineral ( its the only product that i do like that they make) I have to give selenium as well as copper throughout the year. What i do is open the big cow bolus with the rods in them. I dump theminto a plastic baggy, and have it in the bucket on top of my other mineral. When i see a fish tail or a off color on a goats thighs i give them a pinch. rather then dosing the whole herd at a specific time i does when need and by who is needing it.
beth


----------

